# Picking a show pup?



## OnTheJourney (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, my name is Marybeth. I have never posted before. I am a certified dog groomer in OKlahoma City. I have 3 dogs. I am currently getting a golden retriever from Lish's Kennels, he is currently 4 weeks old. I need some help deciding which pup would be best to show. it wont seem to let me upload. 

https: //skydrive.live.com/?cid=4dceba004c01a41a&id=4DCEBA004C01A41A%213656&Bsrc=Share&Bpub=SDX.SkyDrive&sc=Photos&authkey=!Ap1BOBLCgk9p-ig#cid=4DCEBA004C01A41A&id=4DCEBA004C01A41A%213624&sc=Photos&authkey=%21Ap1BOBLCgk9p-ig&v=3


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Does the breeder show? I could be wrong here, but it does look like they are primarily a performance breeder....? 

The thing as far as going with a conformation breeder (meaning that they are breeding dogs with show pedigrees and preferably one or the other parents has a CH) is they will be able to tell you the good and bad points with the puppies before you pay up.


**** And I obviously didn't look too closely at the website when I googled it this morning. I just saw the header "hunting dogs" and a couple other things at a glance. Definitely, if a breeder is trying to sell distant relatives behind the breeding dogs - run away!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This breeder is not producing dogs that would be likely to be successful in the show ring. If showing is important to you, you need to go with a different breeder. Honestly, no matter what your plans are to do with your dog, I would forfeit my deposit and look elsewhere.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Personally, and this is just me, I would run not walk away from this breeder. I note they post Kirby's pedigree and brag that he's in the dam's line (who's line is Kirby not in???), but you can't find the registered names or pedigrees of their dogs anywhere on their website. Yet they brag about certain dogs in the pedigrees, without any indication of where those dogs are. Why not post their own dogs' pedigrees, or at least give us their names so we can look them up on k9data and the OFA website?

This one just smells bad to me.

But I'm just going by what I see on the website, and I know nothing about them. So who knows, maybe they're the best kennel ever.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, 
Can you tell us what the goals are for your puppy. What type of showing do you want to do? Do you have the parents registered names?


----------

